
You Can’t Build One Company Culture for Engineers and Another for Office Cleaners - prostoalex
https://medium.com/@hunterwalk/you-can-t-build-one-company-culture-for-engineers-another-for-office-cleaners-218c67505841
======
RickS
I hoped this would be an article about how Q bridges the gap between
traditionally high-value employees and less glamorous roles.

Disappointing that the TL;DR is "They've got W2s! It's great, trust us!"

Reads more like an advertisement than any kind of blueprint for cultural
improvement.

~~~
dvanduzer
Maybe they've got a great mentoring program. With hundreds of employees,
surely the handful of programmers still have time to teach the cleaning staff
how to code.

But seriously, it is nice that a company is raising the bar for some people in
traditionally shitty jobs. Q doesn't deserve a whole press cycle over it, but
it's still a net benefit. Playing it up more than that only serves to
highlight the gaps between basic subsistence, comfort, and "fuck you" money.

------
tzs
> You Can’t Build One Company Culture for Engineers & Another for Office
> Cleaners

If the article was intended to explain why you cannot do so, it was too subtle
to me. It went right over my head. So far over, in fact, that I could not even
recognize where the discussion of that was taking place in the article.

------
Animats
Compare American Building Management, which is in the same business.[1] They
provide janitors, security guards, and similar services. It's not great, but
they have reasonable benefits and pay overtime.

They're also a unionized company in many cities - Service Employees
International Union. That provides some protection against employer
arbitrariness.

Is Q unionized?

[1] [http://www.abm.com/pages/employee-
benefits.aspx](http://www.abm.com/pages/employee-benefits.aspx)

------
petervandijck
Clearly _yes you can_ , since that's what the majority of companies do.

